# question about wilted clover



## treeclimber233 (Jun 16, 2011)

Someone earlier mentioned that wilted clover produced toxins.  I was wondering if the toxins remain after the clover gets some rain and is no longer wilted.  If so how long do the toxins remain?  I was so excited when a lot of clover grew in their field but now I am afraid to let them eat it.


----------



## elevan (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't know how long it remains after "unwilting" ... I wouldn't think it would be that long.

What I would do is get out the mower and mow the wilted clover so it would dry quickly.  If your area is that hot and dry that it wilted it shouldn't take very many hours to completely dry.  Then it'll grow back when you get some good rain.

eta: they can eat the dry stuff...
Anyway, that's what I'd do.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been told that red clover can also cause fertility issues, in sheep for sure and possibly in goats, so you might want to take that into consideration also if you breed your animals.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jun 17, 2011)

I was reading on a site that there is another clover that looks like red clover but does not have the white V that red clover has.  That other clover is the one that causes problems. It was called alsip clover.  The article said to be careful adding that one to animal forage.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 19, 2011)

Alsike is the one you want to be careful about.  I've got white clover in my pasture and have never had any issues. I also fed lots of red clover/grass hay and never had any issues.  JME.


----------

